# Peyia



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

We are interested in Peyia as long term place to live by many reasons. But now I read somewhere that its almost deserted in Winter. Is this true?


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No thats total nonsense. But Peyia is a long way away from the sort of place you said you wanted to live in I thought you wanted country side and seclusion, not little Britain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> No thats total nonsense. But Peyia is a long way away from the sort of place you said you wanted to live in I thought you wanted country side and seclusion, not little Britain.


Aha, that is that bad! Well well we have to to find a good place when we come down, if ship show up

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Peyia - Anders you surprise me   

Cyprus is a beautiful place and there are lots of alternatives to Peyia, which was once described as "Surrey in the Sun". But wherever you settle, give yourself lots of time to decide where is best for you. We never considered this part of Cyprus and pure chance led us to settle here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with the above posts. While Peyia is an excellent place and enjoyed by many living there it is not in any way a village but much more akin to a new town or some might say urban sprawl.

Calling it Little Britain in not an understatement which is fine if that's want you want but is contrary to what you have enquired on over the weeks.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I agree with the above posts. While Peyia is an excellent place and enjoyed by many living there it is not in any way a village but much more akin to a new town or some might say urban sprawl.
> 
> Calling it Little Britain in not an understatement which is fine if that's want you want but is contrary to what you have enquired on over the weeks.
> 
> Pete


No we ARE looking for an urban place if we can find one. It seems that this can only be done in place, I have talked to loads of agencies and they just shake their heads. But I know there is a lot to find when we arrive and we have got an apartment for the first part so we can look in peace until we find the correct one. 

Thankful for all advice and input

Anders, waiting for the ship...........:clock:


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Anders

We stayed in Peyia last year, very nice and certainly not deserted for the winter, it does seem to be very british, but having said that everyone we met were extremely friendly and it could be a good base whilst you are looking at other areas.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We live in Peyia and we really like it. It's not deserted in the winter at all. Yes, it's a "Little Britain" but it's more modern than other villages in this area. We have different shops (not only expensive kiosk), gym, brand new medical centre and it's very close to the beach but not as expensive as Coral Bay (I'm talking about rental properties.) I have to agree it's not a rural area.
We like it here


----------



## piratefixer (Mar 28, 2013)

Paphos always had less population thus it is a kind of quiet place in the winter...the majority of tourists are not youngsters so you don't get to see a lot of people at nights and yes since Peyia is not in the center it will be more quiet...but it is a lovely place...you get some amazing beaches nearby Lara, Akamas...amazing sceneries


----------

